# Another Hitch Hiker.....kind of.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Literally and figuratively; they've been cruising together around my display for a few days now. A Trochus snail and S. Tapetum anemone. It's kind of like those commercials with the garden gnome that travels worldwide and manages to pop up everywhere in pictures. Enjoy.....


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Very comical pics, with the S. Tapetum anemone getting dragged along for the ride.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol the snail looks very stylish, thats is just aweson, is like carrying an umbrella in case of rain


----------

